

Clog magazine debates new Apple building's design - brudgers
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/04/25/DDGM1O5633.DTL

======
sytelus
Now that I think about it, even Apple's new campus symbolizes walled garden
with utter perfection.

